# Stream for Android on deck for CES 2014



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Zatz scooping again!

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-11/tivo-opera-tv/



> As we gear up for 2014, TiVos plans have begun to crystalize. First, based on pre-show outreach from Olson, it appears Android streaming is a lock for a January CES announcement


----------

